# Magic Disc Can't run on 8.1?



## mattig89ch

Hidy ho all,

I have a laptop running 8.1. Just bought it, never really used 8.1 before.

The error message I'm getting is:

"MagicDisc can't open driver(mcbus), please make sure that MagicDisc is run as administrator.
You need to right-click MagicDisc.exe on Windows Explorer, and click "Run As Administrator" to run."

Even when I run the program with admin privileges.

I have an iso image I need to run. If magicdisc can't run on 8.1, then I could someone recommend a good program to run disc images with?


----------



## dvk01

W8/W8.1 has disc image tools & mounting inbuilt so you don''t need 3rd party tools 
http://windows.about.com/od/windowsforbeginners/a/How-To-Mount-Or-Burn-Iso-Files-In-Windows-8.htm


----------



## mattig89ch

Sorry for the late reply. That post is for windows 8, not 8.1.


----------



## dvk01

doesn't matter. it is exactly the same procedure
If there is no mount option when you right click an iso file then 
follow advice here 
http://community.spiceworks.com/how...nable-iso-mounting-in-windows-8-file-explorer


----------

